# Cable for an old Asplundh Bucket truck



## arnbobold (Jan 27, 2006)

I can buy an old Asplundh bucket truck for cheap. Problem is Asplundh won't sell a cable because of the age. It's a model# LR...50 , Serial# 72 2757. So what is the chance of finding a cable? ( I'm guessing slim to none) The unit itself is pretty nice, it's been reconditioned and well taken care of by one man since middle 70's. And I'm sure he's made a million dollars with it. So guys whats your verdict? Is it possible to find a cable or is it burnt toast? I can buy it for 400.00, should I save my money maybe look for something newer. He also has the chipper and I don't think he wants to much for it. It's got the 300 six motor and don't use a drop of oil. Purrs like a kitten! Also has an extra set of blades. Any help contact me at [email protected]


----------



## bottlefed89 (Jan 27, 2006)

what's he want for the chipper??


----------



## arnbobold (Jan 27, 2006)

He hasn't decided yet. If I can't find a cable for the truck, I'll let you know.


----------



## clearance (Jan 27, 2006)

Those chippers are just awesome. As far as the truck, run away. Asplundh had huge probems, they had to sell out thier manufacturing arm to Altec because of lawsuits regarding booms, I was told. A guy from Asplundh was telling me horror stories about them once, now I have see new Asplundh trucks with High-Ranger booms. Nothing wrong with the newer Altecs from what I hear. It's your life up there, don't trust it to that old boom, (old Hi-Ranger linesmen booms are good).


----------



## arnbobold (Jan 27, 2006)

They might have a bad reputation, but this outfit has always been extremely well cared for and has never had any problems at all. If I can find a cable, it will be fine! It was made in 1972, I've seen bucket trucks in the 80's look much worse. I know he had it x-rayed just a couple years ago. Anyway I would not be afraid of it with a new cable!!!


----------



## Dadatwins (Jan 27, 2006)

Doubtful you will be able to find a cable for it, Asplundh started buying back the units they manufactured over 25+ years old and cut them up. Something about them being worried about liability. That is why they stopped making buckets and chippers. My dad had a 1968 lr-50 that we used into the early 90's and was very reliable. I know he tried to get a rotation piston for it from asplundh and they would not sell it. They wanted to buy the unit to cut it up. He ended up going to piston rebuilder and had the old one redone. Most failures in the older booms were at the joints, where the fiberglass sleaves over the metal. Metal fatigue where the bolts connect and the flexing causes cracks in the fiberglass and metal leading to failure. If you are certain the boom and joints are safe, checked by x-ray you might be able to spec the cable and have one made. The unit would propably only be allowed on residential work run by owner / operator because of its age.
Good luck.


----------



## arnbobold (Jan 29, 2006)

well, don't look like a cable is gonna be gotten for this thing. Anybody needing any parts from it, everything else works just fine. I think I'll just junk it and stick my old winch truck set-up on the truck. The 50 ford truck is getting a little old. I can always stick a different 350 in that if I need to, as the flat head 6 has served me well for 30 years. The 72 truck should be good for another several years!


----------



## richierich (Mar 15, 2011)

*lr 50*

Call U-tech in new Haven CT. They will make a cable for you. 203-865-8885


----------



## lxt (Mar 15, 2011)

arnbobold said:


> They might have a bad reputation, but this outfit has always been extremely well cared for and has never had any problems at all. If I can find a cable, it will be fine! It was made in 1972, I've seen bucket trucks in the 80's look much worse. I know he had it x-rayed just a couple years ago. Anyway I would not be afraid of it with a new cable!!!


 


I am at a true loss with the mentality here.............so you know the boom has a bad rep?? its from the 70`s!!! & you would even consider a cable for it & then fly it????? To BOOT..........$400.00 LMFAO, C`mon.....what the hell......I cant by 2 new tires for my truck for $400 bucks let alone....drive a $400 truck down the road & fly the boom attached to it....even if it "looks" to be in mint condition!!! 

Ill tell ya........this prolly happens all the time & ends up in the TCIA mag stats page for injuries/deaths or will makes its way here. any one with any knowledge in this Biz knows enough to stay away from those era of trucks/booms!...........you apparently have a lot to learn & its scary to think you`re out there doing tree work!!!



LXT............


----------



## deevo (Mar 15, 2011)

lxt said:


> Ill tell ya........this prolly happens all the time & ends up in the TCIA mag stats page for injuries/deaths or will makes its way here. any one with any knowledge in this Biz knows enough to stay away from those era of trucks/booms!...........you apparently have a lot to learn & its scary to think you`re out there doing tree work!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LXT............



Well put LXT


----------



## treecareeddie (Jan 18, 2012)

*87 bucket truck lr50*

Hey I have a 1987 ford bucket truck with the lr50 got a good deal on it not sure on this thing if it was a good someone tell me the goods and the bads about it please


----------



## treecareeddie (Jan 18, 2012)

*87 bucket truck lr50*

What's the problem with them anyway


----------



## Diy mechanic mike (Jun 5, 2017)

I have a 1985 ford f600 with the lr50 on it and it operates great are the mid/late 80s lr50s better built then the late 60s early 70s ones or is there jus a bunch of ppl saying new is better 'jus cuz' lol because the rig seems to be pretty sturdy


----------

